# Disturbing Trend in Plumbing Materials (Storage)



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This is certainly a valid statement regarding UV exposure to plastic products.


In my area, even the largest suppliers of plumbing products are sitting on inventory that is not moving. Today, as I drove by the pipe area where piping in skids, along with septic system components (leach chambers) have been sitting outside, taking on UV exposure to the point that the shine has left the product and nearly everything in the lot has that chalky/dull look to it, evidence that the product is not moving and sunlight is wreaking havoc on the physical properties of that piping system.


Inventory simply is not moving. An article yesterday revealed that home ownership is down 3% in my local area, the lowest since the 70's.

2 plumbers I've been told have disconnected phone numbers, ones that were responsible for a lot of outside work along with plumbing a large amount of new construction homes.

To see a concrete truck hauling concrete is so rare at this point, I can honestly say I haven't seen one in 3 months, or longer. All the local concrete plants but one is still operating, the rest have shut down. 


Another large plumbing company that had 5 employees, was building homes on the side, was told the partnership split up a couple months ago, leaving it to just a one man operation. 


Was told today that a HVAC company is being dealt with on a cash only basis at a mechanic's garage, screwed the computer repair guy out of a $1200.00 bill and they just last week laid off 4 of thier office employees. 


It seems that those who were so geared for getting top dollar for the moment, ended up being the ones who have suffered or is currently suffering the most. 


I'd say that's pretty telling of how the economy has changed in my particular area and how many are simply holding on to what little bit there is. 

I'm so glad I went a different direction in late 2007. It was never in the plans to be a big plumbing company or have numerous plumbers. Those companies that did, all are operating on family/skeleton crews at this point. 

A lot of road work going on around here... that's about it. Don't really know of too many new subdivisions breaking out, starting the roll of consumers buying newly built homes.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*hanging on by their fingernails...*

PVC pipe will last about 200 years left out in constant direct sunlight.

but of course it looks better when its all shiney and brand spanking new...

lots of these supply houses are running on empty...

lots of companies are doing the same...

I am glad we are small ,,, and can weather this storm.
it really keeps you on your toes and makes you think of 
ways to keep work comming in...


just wait 5 years and see what the landscape looks like...:yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

True.


My concern (and it is a legit one) is it states right in the code book that all materials subject to damage caused by UV rays shall be covered/protected from such issue.

For example a leaching chamber; If it has been sitting there for just 4 summer months, that chamber will instantly be brittle come 4-6-10 years from now, and any weight whether dirt or something as a lawnmower could cause it damage. It gets brittle on its own to begin with.

I don't want to call the state and complain because these supply houses have already lost their margins on that material anyway, paying the tax that has been charged for the time the product hasn't moved.


I just know all that stick pipe will be in the walls or underneath floors someday and it'll be someone's misfortune that it was installed.

I either must care too much or I have keen insight to what if...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder how those rolls of PEX on the top of those Orange & Blue shelves will fare parked 2' away from a 400 watt metal halide lamp? :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> PVC pipe will last about 200 years left out in constant direct sunlight.
> 
> but of course it looks better when its all shiney and brand spanking new...
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> This is certainly a valid statement regarding UV exposure to plastic products.
> 
> Another large plumbing company that had 5 employees, was building homes on the side, was told the partnership split up a couple months ago, leaving it to just a one man operation.


In 2009 I was laid off from a company of 250, the partnership didn't split but was killed by financing homes they built, They are operating on a skeleton of 5. 




DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Don't really know of too many new subdivisions breaking out, starting the roll of consumers buying newly built homes.


There is a few here and there starting up but with the way the slump hits here in Oklahoma it will wait until the rest of the nation starts to recover then the bottom will fall out.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a very disturbing statistic,



*Banks own over 1,000,000 homes right now due to foreclosure.*


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am no expert in the chemical properties of pvc. But I have read that it will last 50-100 years when NOT exposed to sunlight.

Our code only allows pvc exposed to sunlight if it is adequately protected, i.e.: painted. ( A decent plumber would choose a different material in the first place).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You get about 15 years out of pvc in full direct sunlight. 



Tommy plumber said:


> I am no expert in the chemical properties of pvc. But I have read that it will last 50-100 years when NOT exposed to sunlight.
> 
> Our code only allows pvc exposed to sunlight if it is adequately protected, i.e.: painted. ( A decent plumber would choose a different material in the first place).


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Why are we required to put vent pipes out through the roof if they are just going to deterioate?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

plumber joe said:


> Why are we required to put vent pipes out through the roof if they are just going to deterioate?


If they are flashed in correctly, sunlightwont break them down anytime soon.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumber joe said:


> Why are we required to put vent pipes out through the roof if they are just going to deterioate?


 

because they wont break down before the house falls 
down around it.... 

 I would bet that the exposed stack will last about 150 years in direct sunlight...

we will all certainly be dead by then


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

You can always use UV resistant push fittings


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Some concerns I have with PVC and other plastics...

The material supposedly lasts for 200yrs but will the integral structure still hold the same mechanical properties (press n temp ratings) in a UV environment? 
Is the polymer material carcinogenic or will the UV resistant additives applied to it cause cancer or respiratory probs?


----------

